# Pike Island Pool Costonia Creek Mouth



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Fished at the creek mouth today from 4 - 6pm. Caught 6 walleyes, 8 sauger. couple decent walleyes 3 - 4 pounders were the 2 biggest all caught on 1/4oz jigs hot pink seemed to b the color. Tried husky jerks after dark water too muddy for husky jerk bite. Post pic later (gotta figure it out)


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

where is the costonia creek mouth at ?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> where is the costonia creek mouth at ?


 
Island Creek Township, which was separated from Steubenville on June 4, 1806, and joins the latter on the north, contains thirty-six sections of Township 7, Range 2, and four full and seven fractional sections of Township 3, Range1, of the original seven ranges. *Its name is taken from Island Creek, which cuts through the middle of the township from west to east, emptying into the Ohio at Costonia, opposite Brown'&#8217; Island. *


Those creek mouths can be hot at times now through spring, especially at dusk and early morning.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

thanx sport, will try it again...caught a sucker last jan. (snagged on tail) just before bridge....fished a few time in the spring no luck...heard it can be a good place, 5 minutes there as opposed to 22 minutes to either dam...be good good fishing...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

mike, is that where them sauger came in that day we were fishing??


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fished the creek mouth and on the sandbar with a buddy on Wednesday night, not 1 single strike. Used everything in the box (leadheads, floaters and husky jerks, every color of everything) not 1 single strike. Was there from 5 to 9 and nothing. I catch alot of walleyes on the river in various places. I have never once caught a single fish at costonia.


----------

